# Grain direction question



## Woodmonkey (3 Sep 2014)

Can someone explain how this table works? What I mean is, when the boards expand/ contract, the centre board with the grain at 90 degrees will not expand/ contract along its length so surely a gap will open up?


----------



## Chrispy (3 Sep 2014)

It may have a veneered centre panel, otherwise as you say it's only a matter of time before it starts moving and cracking.


----------



## bugbear (3 Sep 2014)

I've seen "trad" tables in pubs with breadboard ends projecting 3/4" at each end than the main table.

BugBear


----------



## PSkinner (4 Oct 2014)

Hi,
I would suggest that the maker of this table may not have glued the central panels inside the frame. They will then be free to shrink back and as long as micro bevels have been put around these panels, and they have been tongued into the frame, you won't see right through the top.

Fairly traditional method of construction.


----------

